# Awning Discoloration



## fpl (Mar 9, 2011)

Just got back from a trip and was cleaning my awning and I noticed the underneath, white side has brown spots, almost like the white has worn off. This is on my 2012 250RS and has been used 5 times. Anyone else see this?


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have had spots show up that was tree sap that actually rolled into it from the top side of the awning. I also cook under the awning so I get a bit of grease under there. Nothing has been to hard to clean off with Clorox Cleanup spray and a soft bristled brush. I spend every weekend out at my trailer so I use the awning and I clean it a few times a season.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Or if you need to clean the whole thing, a mix of bleach and Simple Green with a good extention brush will get it off. Just wear something you don't care about, it's guna get all over you.---Mike


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I have some brown stains on the underside of my awning, up near the trailer edge. Normal washing didn't remove them. Sometime I'll try something more powerful, especially if someone has any good suggestions. I also have a few small pink spots near the trailer edge. I had them on the last trailer awning as well, and never found anything that removed them.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

What bothers me more than the spots, is a small hole, which I think was caused by a falling branch.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Spots and discoloration are pretty common. Bugs, sap, mold, etc leave spots. Soap, Clorox, and elbow grease can usually remove them. I have found that the longer you leave stains, the harder they are to remove so I try to clean my awning at least once a month. If a stains gets real tough, I wash the awning in a bleach solution and roll it up and leave it for an hour or so. Unroll, wash, and rinse.

Bottom line is it takes a great deal of cleaning and care to keep an awning looking new.

DAN


----------



## fpl (Mar 9, 2011)

So I tried everything tonight and even went to the magic eraser. It almost looks like the brown from the other side as bled trough. Very weird.


----------

